# Guter Gaming PC



## blueliner90 (19. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen

mein PC ist etwas in die Jahre gekommen. Was braucht man mindestens für einen anständigen Gaming PC? Wie viel muss man ausgeben?
Derzeitiger PC siehe Anlage

GeForce GTX 950

Kann jemand nen guten bezahlbaren Monitor empfehlen?


----------



## blueliner90 (19. Februar 2018)

Habe so einen ins Auge gefasst:

AMD Gaming PC A10-9700 4x3.8 Ghz - 8GB Ram - Radeon R7 - 1TB- Asus Prime Board - W-Lan - 22" Asus - Gaming Tastatur/Maus - Windows 10
Modell: Aviator A10 Gamer Set V3
 AMD A10-9700 4x 3.8 Ghz (10 Core)
 leiser und Leistungsstarker CPU-Kühler von AMD
 8 GB DDR4 Boost 2400 Mhz Ram
 1TB Festplatte
 Radeon Grafik R7 DirectX® 12 (HDMI, VGA)
 Mainbaord Asus Prime A320
 7.1 Sound HD Audio, USB 3.1, M.2 Slot
 Wireless Lan 300 Mbit, Gaming Lan
 PC Gehäuse Aviator rote Beleuchtung
 2x Gehäuselüfter, Fronst USB 3.0
 Gaming Tastatur und Maus Set Farbe einstellbar
 22" Asus Gaming Bildschirm LED
 620 Watt 80+ Silent Netzteil
 Microsoft Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit

modifiziert mit 16 GB Arbeitsspeicehr
250 GB SSD

Ist sowas ausreichend für einen guten Gaming PC?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2018)

Also, wer das als Gaming-PC verkauft, der gehört an sich eingesperrt    Ein AMD A10-Prozessor ist nichts für Geming, die R7-Grafik schon mal erst recht nicht, das muss die interne Grafikeinheit der CPU sein, das ist echt rein gar nix für Games - außer du willst so was wie SIMs 3 oder andere mehr als 4-5 Jahre Games spielen ^^     Die Leistung dürfte sogar unter der sein, die Dein jetziger PC liefern kann.

Kannst du vlt mal mit einem Tool wie zB CPU-Z => http://www.chip.de/downloads/CPU-Z_13011109.html   auslesen, was für eine CPU du genau hast? Um welche Games geht es Dir? Was kannst du ausgeben?


----------



## blueliner90 (19. Februar 2018)

Ganz verschieden, aber schon auch neuere 
würde halt gern mal etwas mehr anzocken, muss ja nciht die höchste Auflösung s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sorry hab wenig Ahnung


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (19. Februar 2018)

blueliner90 schrieb:


> Ganz verschieden, aber schon auch neuere
> würde halt gern mal etwas mehr anzocken, muss ja nciht die höchste Auflösung s
> 
> 
> ...



Wie hoch ist denn Dein Budget? Momentan ist alles etwas schwierig, weil die Grafikkartenpreise explodiert sind.


----------



## blueliner90 (19. Februar 2018)

ca 1000 bis maximal 1200 euro...


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (19. Februar 2018)

blueliner90 schrieb:


> ca 1000 bis maximal 1200 euro...


Wenn Du ihn nicht selber zusammenschrauben willst, würde ich zu was hier raten:

https://www.ankermann.com/de/MEGA-D...GTX-1060-16GB-SSD240GB-Win10-Pro~~100716.html
https://megaport.de/gaming-pc-amd-ryzen-5-platinum.html
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+ideacentre+720+18asu+90h1000kge

Bei den Monitoren scheiden sich zum zocken die Geister, ich stehe auf IPS, andere auf TN. Ich persönlich würde in der Preisklasse hier zuschlagen:
https://www.comtech.de/lg-24mp59g-p-60-45cm-24-zoll-gaming-monitor-amd-freesync-eek-a-24mp59g-p


----------



## blueliner90 (19. Februar 2018)

Bei dem von Megaport ist ja weder Betriebssystem noch SSD dabei?!
Aber schon mal vielen Dank für die Tipps


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (19. Februar 2018)

blueliner90 schrieb:


> Bei dem von Megaport ist ja weder Betriebssystem noch SSD dabei?!
> Aber schon mal vielen Dank für die Tipps



Sind ja auch nur ein grober Rahmen, an dem Du Dich orientieren kannst. Bei Deinem Budget würde ich  bei den Grafikkarten Richtung 480/580/1060 und bei der CPU Richtung 1600/1700/i7-7700K/i5-8600K gehen.


----------



## blueliner90 (19. Februar 2018)

hab mal nach den daten geschaut.

Weshalb ist der so extrem günstig?
https://www.amazon.de/i7-7700k-4-20...5&sr=8-6&keywords=gaming+pc+i7+7700k+gtx+1060
nur weil er gebraucht ist?


----------



## blueliner90 (19. Februar 2018)

Wohl eher sowas?
Gamer PC Komplett-Set INTEL i5 8600K 6X 4,3GHz Nvidia GTX1050 2GB Gaming Turbo! | eBay


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (19. Februar 2018)

Zum ersten Pc: Finger weg, das ist eine bekannte Masche. Die wollen dann Geld an Amazon vorbei und Du sisht weder Geld noch Ware. Siehe Beschreibung von denen: Warnung *Bitte geben Sie den Auftrag nicht an, bis Sie fragen, ob das Produkt verfügbar ist* Die Produkte sind neu in ihrer Originalverpackung, um zu bestellen, schreiben Sie sie hier: KLSWBR10#GMAIL, COM| Versandkostenfrei- bitte ändern (# mit @)

Zum zweiten PC: Die GTX1050 2GB ist Mist


----------



## blueliner90 (19. Februar 2018)

Dachte ich mir schon fast
Danke...

Gamer PC Komplett-Set INTEL i5 8600K 6X 4,3GHz Nvidia GTX1060 3GB Gaming Turbo! | eBay
dann also die 1060er Version


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (19. Februar 2018)

blueliner90 schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir schon fast
> Danke...
> 
> Gamer PC Komplett-Set INTEL i5 8600K 6X 4,3GHz Nvidia GTX1060 3GB Gaming Turbo! | eBay
> dann also die 1060er Version



Bei der 1060 darauf achten, dass Du die 6GB Version nimmst, der PC hat nur die 3GB. Bei 480/580 das gleiche in grün. Die gibt es mit 4 oder 8.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (19. Februar 2018)

blueliner90 schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir schon fast
> Danke...
> 
> Gamer PC Komplett-Set INTEL i5 8600K 6X 4,3GHz Nvidia GTX1060 3GB Gaming Turbo! | eBay
> dann also die 1060er Version



Ich persönlich würde wohl den hier nehmen und dann noch Windows günstig bei Ebay besorgen oder für 50 Euro dazu bestellen. Der Preis ist echt gut:
https://www.dubaro.de/GAMING-PC/Gamer-PC-Ryzen-5-1600-mit-GTX1060::3418.html


----------



## blueliner90 (19. Februar 2018)

Der sieht gut aus  Ich schlaf mal ne Nacht drüber.

Riesen Dank für Deine Geduld 

8GB arbeitsspeicher reichen oder lohnt sich eine Aufrüstung?


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (19. Februar 2018)

blueliner90 schrieb:


> Der sieht gut aus  Ich schlaf mal ne Nacht drüber.
> 
> Riesen Dank für Deine Geduld
> 
> 8GB arbeitsspeicher reichen oder lohnt sich eine Aufrüstung?



Ich habe den Link noch geändert, ist jetzt einer mit 16GB für 50 Euro mehr. Die schaden nie. Es fehlt bei dem aber die 1TB HDD. Die würde ich noch dazu nehmen. 

Die 16GB sind aber kein muss, Du kannst auch den für 899 mit den 8GB nehmen und dann bei Bedarf erst nachrüsten.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2018)

Für 1000-1200€ muss in jedem Fall ein Core i5-8500, Core i7-8600 oder ein Ryzen 5 1600 / 1600X oder 2400G bzw. ein Ryzen 7 drin sein, und als Grafikkarte eine GTX 1060 mit 6GB. Eine SSD kann da ebenfalls noch zu erwarten sein, beim RAM wegen der RAM-Preise vlt nur 8GB.

Aber lieber 8GB und eine GTX 1060 als 16GB und nur eine GTX 1050 oder so, und lieber 8GB und eine SSD als 16GB und keine SSD. Aber wenn 16GB ca 50€ mehr kosten und es in der Summe nicht zu viel ist, kannst du auch direkt 16GB nehmen.


----------



## blueliner90 (20. Februar 2018)

neuen Ryzen 5 1600, ein neues MSI Mainboard, neuen 8GB DDR4 RAM von Crucial, eine neue 120GB SSD, eine 500GB HDD, eine GTX 1060 6GB, ein Sharkoon Gaming Gehäuse mit neuen Lüftern und ein neues 550W Netzteil.
Haben sie Interesse?

Preis 650 EUR...
teils gebraucht (zusammengebaut)

Meinungen?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2018)

Das hört sich nicht schlecht an, wenn es vertrauenswürdig ist. Beim Neukauf würde ein ähnlicher PC ca 850-900€ kosten. Nur die 500GB-HDD ist seltsam. vlt ist die schon älter? Denn 500GB zu holen lohnt sich seit einer Weile nicht, da sind 1000GB grad mal 10€ teurer. Oder vlt ist eine Notebook-HDD drin. 

Und du hast halt nicht die KOMPLETTE Wahl, zB vlt ist ein "billiges" Netzteil drin und die GTX 1060 eine mit einer eher lauten Lüftung.


----------



## blueliner90 (26. Februar 2018)

Brauche nochmal EUre Meinungen zu:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Gaming-PC-D...488873?hash=item2139bb2d29:g:Pq0AAOSwgGFagIx3
(Hier vor allem ist der Preis gerechtfertigt? Ist der i7 6700 Prozessor gut?)


Und wie ist er im Verglecih zu dem PC

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Gaming-PC-A...965418?hash=item1a4235b3ea:g:QsIAAOSwnw9aLtZD


*Vielen vielen Dank für Eure Geduld mit mir *


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (26. Februar 2018)

blueliner90 schrieb:


> Brauche nochmal EUre Meinungen zu:
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Gaming-PC-D...488873?hash=item2139bb2d29:g:Pq0AAOSwgGFagIx3
> (Hier vor allem ist der Preis gerechtfertigt? Ist der i7 6700 Prozessor gut?)
> ...



Der erste hat ne Dicke Grafikkarte drin, dafür finde ich persönlich die CPU nicht allzu gut. Den zweiten finde ich zu teuer für Gebrauchtware, besonders wenn ich mir den bereits von mir verlinkten PC bei Dubaro anschaue. 

Bei beiden ist natürlich auch immer fraglich, ob sich die Garantie aller Komponenten bzw. des Kmplettrechners auch für den Zweitkäufer gilt. Mit viel Pech hast Du da in 2 Monaten was dran und die stellen sich quer. Dann bliebe höchstens noch die gesetzliche Gewährleistung und das auch nur, wenn der Verkäufer diese an Dich abtritt. Nach 6 Monaten ist aber auch Gewährleistung relativ nutzlos, wenn der Händler nicht will.

https://www.n-tv.de/ratgeber/Gibt-es-eine-Rest-Garantie--article13695921.html


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Der erste hat ne Dicke Grafikkarte drin, dafür finde ich persönlich die CPU nicht allzu gut. Den zweiten finde ich zu teuer für Gebrauchtware, besonders wenn ich mir den bereits von mir verlinkten PC bei Dubaro anschaue.
> 
> Bei beiden ist natürlich auch immer fraglich, ob sich die Garantie aller Komponenten bzw. des Kmplettrechners auch für den Zweitkäufer gilt. Mit viel Pech hast Du da in 2 Monaten was dran und die stellen sich quer. Dann bliebe höchstens noch die gesetzliche Gewährleistung und das auch nur, wenn der Verkäufer diese an Dich abtritt. Nach 6 Monaten ist aber auch Gewährleistung relativ nutzlos, wenn der Händler nicht will.


 naja, es ist aber auch sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass eine der wichtigeren Komponenten eine Weile funktioniert, dann aber noch vor Ablauf der 2 Jahre nen Defekt hat. Lüfter oder so: ok. Aber wenn eine CPU, ein Board oder eine Graka ein paar Monate lief, dann idR auch für mehrere weitere Jahre.

Beim Kauf von "alten" Sachen, wo die Gewährleistung eh schon weg ist, kann es natürlich immer passieren, aber auch da: wenn es nach dem Kauf läuft, dann ist es bei nicht gerade uralten Teile auch sehr wahrscheinlich, dass die Sachen noch eine ganze Weile halten. Ein Restrisiko hat man immer, dafür spart man ja auch im Vergleich zu einem gleichstarken neuen PC.

Und zum ersten PC: ein i7-6700 ist Top, da spricht nix gegen. Klar: ein i7-8700 hat 2 Kerne und 4 Threads mehr, ist auch stärker - aber der i7-6700 ist sicher für ein paar Jahre völlig ausreichend. Preislich gesehen: also, wenn du so einen PC neu zusammenstellst, vlt mit nem Ryzen 5 1600X anstelle des i7-6700, dann würde dich so ein PC ca 1300€ kosten. Das musst DU wissen, ob es Dir das wert ist.
Der zweite PC: also, den finde ich angesichts des ersten PCs zu teuer. Der hat keine Festplatte, 8GB weniger RAM und nur eine 1060 statt einer 1070. Das würde bei Neukauf schon sicher mind. 250-300€ ausmachen, d.h. an sich müsste der nicht "nur" 100€ günstiger als der erste PC sein, oder anders gesagt: die 100€ mehr, die der erste kostet, wären es in jedem Falle wert.


----------



## blueliner90 (26. Februar 2018)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...chnung-15-mon-restgewaehr-/818810235-228-2124

Ich werde wohl den kaufen. Der Verkäufer sagt, dass man die Grafikkarte ja austauschen kann gegen eine 6GB Karte. Ist das richtig? Durch den Verkauf der gebrauchten 3GB Karte würde mich das nur ca 100 mehr kosten.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2018)

blueliner90 schrieb:


> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...chnung-15-mon-restgewaehr-/818810235-228-2124


 Da ist also das drin, was auf dem Foto mit der Packung steht?



> Ich werde wohl den kaufen. Der Verkäufer sagt, dass man die Grafikkarte ja austauschen kann gegen eine 6GB Karte. Ist das richtig? Durch den Verkauf der gebrauchten 3GB Karte würde mich das nur ca 100 mehr kosten.


  Das heißt du hast nen Shop, bei dem du die 6GB-Variante bekommst und die GANZ sicher nur 100€ mehr kostet als das, was für die 3GB-Version bekommst? Wie viel sollst du denn bekommen, und was kostet die 6GB-Version?


----------



## blueliner90 (26. Februar 2018)

blueliner90 schrieb:


> Brauche nochmal EUre Meinungen zu:
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Gaming-PC-D...488873?hash=item2139bb2d29:g:Pq0AAOSwgGFagIx3
> (Hier vor allem ist der Preis gerechtfertigt? Ist der i7 6700 Prozessor gut?)
> ...



Danke an alle habe denb PC auf 850 gedrückt bekommen 
Also den ersten


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2018)

blueliner90 schrieb:


> Danke an alle habe denb PC auf 850 gedrückt bekommen
> Also den ersten


 das ist allerdings nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## blueliner90 (26. Februar 2018)

Danke an alle für die tolle Beratung


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (26. Februar 2018)

blueliner90 schrieb:


> Danke an alle für die tolle Beratung



Dann viel Spaß damit und bei Ebay und Co. immer dran denken, Cashback mitzunehmen: http://shoop.de/
Beläppert sich irgendwann, hat mir die letzten Jahre schon einige Hundert Euro beschert.


----------



## blueliner90 (27. Februar 2018)

Letzte Frage, versprochen:
Ich will nun meinen alten PC für ein paar Euro loswerden. Weiß jemand wie ich meine Festplatte SICHER und KOMPLETT löschen kann, so das nichts widerauffindbar ist?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2018)

blueliner90 schrieb:


> Letzte Frage, versprochen:
> Ich will nun meinen alten PC für ein paar Euro loswerden. Weiß jemand wie ich meine Festplatte SICHER und KOMPLETT löschen kann, so das nichts widerauffindbar ist?



Es gibt ein Tool namens "Eraser", das überschreibt die Platte komplett. Am besten wäre es, wenn du die alte HDD dann in den neuen PC als Zweiplatte einbaust, dann bei der alten Platte alle Partitionen löschst, eine einzige neue große erstellst und dann mit dem Tool den leeren Speicherplatz 1x überschreiben lässt. Das dauert dann halt ggf ein paar Stunden, bei ca 100MB/s zB für 1000GB ca 3 Stunden. Aber dann ist auch jede Stelle 1x überschrieben, da kann keiner mehr was wiederherstellen, außer vlt das CIA mit Megnetfeld-Analysen auf mikroskopischer Ebene   So was wie "7x random überschreiben" ist Unfug.


----------

